# ¿Como comprobar este componente G4PF50W ?



## PerCT (Nov 17, 2015)

Hola:

Estoy intentando reparar un flash de camara de fotos. El problema es que no llega voltaje a la placa que porta la lámpara de xenon. He revisado todo, pero lo que no se es como revisar esto o si se puede:

http://www.irf.com/product-info/datasheets/data/irg4pf50w.pdf

¿Alguien me puede dar una indicación?

Gracias.


----------



## jsemari (Nov 17, 2015)

Hola, es un transistor IGBT. He leído sobre ellos pero nunca los he utilizado.
Por si te da alguna pista y para que indagues:
https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transistor_IGBT

Siento no poder ayudarte más.


----------



## PerCT (Nov 17, 2015)

Gracias.

Si lo intento verificar no me da lectura entre pines 2 y 3 si pongo el multimetro en lectura de diodos. Tengo que ponerlo en escala 200k ohms o 2000k ohms para que muestre algo en pantalla. Y da igual que toque el pin 1 (gate) que no varía nada.

El problema es que estaba soldado e iba sin disipador, por lo que temo que tras tirar varias fotos seguidas con el flash, se recalentase y estropease.

¿Esta averiado? Tiene toda la pinta.


----------



## jsemari (Nov 17, 2015)

Quizás le pondría 15 voltios entre el gate y el emisor y vería si empieza conducir entre colector y emisor


----------



## sergiot (Nov 18, 2015)

Vas a tener que ensayarlo para poder determinar si esta bueno o no, se los utiliza mucho en las ecu's de los autos a inyección.

No creo que se queme por estar sin disipador, se los utiliza para disparar cargas muy altas por periodos de tiempo muy cortos, eso hace que no esté calentando todo el tiempo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2015)

El electrolítico grande ¿ se carga con 300 o 400 Vdc ?


----------



## PerCT (Nov 19, 2015)

El electrolitico del flash si que es muy grande de tamaño, y marcaba 400v 1000uf creo

Voy a ver si puedo probar algo, pero de momento nada siguiendo los videos que veo por youtube.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2015)

El circuito de disparo es con una pequeña bobina de alta tensión y un alambre enroscado por fuera del tubo de xenon.

Es probable que ese transistor "dosifique" la descarga del capacitor electrolítico sobre los electrodos de la lámpara , fijate si está conectado entre ellos


----------



## PerCT (Nov 19, 2015)

el transistor efectivamente manda corriente ya a la zona de la lampara, donde hay una bobina de disparo y un capacitador, que excitan el gas xenon, y luego disparan la lampara.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2015)

Ese transistor es el que gatilla la bobinita de alta tensión ? 

Me parece demasiado grande para eso !


----------



## PerCT (Nov 19, 2015)

Supuestamente vienen unos 190v del condensador grande, y el transistor los envía en el momento necesario a la bobina de 4kv, donde los 190 pasan a los kilovoltios necesarios para que se excite el gas xenon, y por ultimo manda el voltaje a los extremos de la lampara para que se produzca el destello.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2015)

Vuelvo a preguntar , ¿ Ese transistor está en serie con un electrodo del tubo xenon o gatilla la bobina de 4kV ?


----------



## PerCT (Nov 20, 2015)

Iba a un capacitador de 33nf. El problema ya lo he detectado y tengo el flash reparado. Era un capacitor de 0,1uf que había junto al transistor de marras. Lo he cambiado y ya funciona.

Gracias a todos.


----------

